# Snow in Bristol



## kalidarkone (Dec 21, 2009)

Yay!!! I get to wear snow boots and go christmas shopping -how traditional


----------



## strung out (Dec 21, 2009)

i'm so happy!!!


----------



## Jenerys (Dec 21, 2009)

so is I 

'cept I am now feeling so full of holidays, I really can't be arsed to do any work today


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2009)

Days like this make me muse on the fact that the French verb "to dare" is similar to that for "bone" (oser, os).

It's very slippery out there.


----------



## strung out (Dec 21, 2009)

the council haven't gritted the roads near me... i was supposed to be at work for 10 but i might try for 12 now.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 21, 2009)

Yay Kali!! 
Only got a bit over here but it's enough to be slippery so I put my purple snow boots on this morning!


----------



## terrynutkin (Dec 21, 2009)

Living out in the sticks today has been a total write off, FUUUUUUuuuuUUUU- snow!


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 21, 2009)

There's been no snow in weston though. Weird.


----------



## terrynutkin (Dec 21, 2009)

Nothing or no one wants to go to Weston this time of year.


----------



## bridgy45 (Dec 21, 2009)

We havent got snow in bridgwater either.Mind you, thats nowt unusual.We`re lucky if we get 2 days worth each year :-(


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 21, 2009)

I do - my poor mum, she'll probably die now without my support. Is that you want terrynutkins? Just say if it is.


----------



## terrynutkin (Dec 21, 2009)

Totally, or something witty.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 21, 2009)

I never liked her anyway.


----------



## Skin (Dec 21, 2009)

I tried to walk down Nine tree Hill and gave up, Came down a less steep way. Helped a woman who was trapped on ice. She held my bike and I got her to a safe bit of pavement.


----------



## Geri (Dec 21, 2009)

Skin said:


> I tried to walk down Nine tree Hill and gave up, Came down a less steep way. Helped a woman who was trapped on ice. She held my bike and I got her to a safe bit of pavement.



I'll bet - it was pretty hairy getting from my office into town, I had to cling on to the railings in King Square!

Gave up the idea of walking to work this morning - got to the bus stop at 7.30 and didn't get on a bus until 8.55


----------



## weltweit (Dec 21, 2009)

What is the weather like in Bristol now?


----------



## Geri (Dec 21, 2009)

weltweit said:


> What is the weather like in Bristol now?



Cold but dry. Main roads are OK but side streets are all icy and slippery.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 21, 2009)

Geri said:


> Cold but dry. Main roads are OK but side streets are all icy and slippery.



I am supposed to be coming past on the M4 tommorow, if I manage to get out of here that is.


----------



## Geri (Dec 21, 2009)

weltweit said:


> I am supposed to be coming past on the M4 tommorow, if I manage to get out of here that is.



The motorway is fine now, unless there is more snow overnight.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 21, 2009)

I went to bristol for the first time ever last night, and drove home about 4 am and the motorway was slippy but do-able.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 21, 2009)

Geri said:


> The motorway is fine now, unless there is more snow overnight.



Is BS1 a Bristol Postcode? 

If it is then I can check the forecast there .. 

Actually scratch that, I can just type Bristol  what a dummy I am !!


----------



## Zaskar (Dec 25, 2009)

Xmas is all bullshit - and the snow is nasty and cold and slippery.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 7, 2010)

I miss Bristol


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 7, 2010)

*gives Fizzer a big cwtch*


(bet it misses you too)


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

proper snowing again now!


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 11, 2010)

boo


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 11, 2010)

arse, I'd better get on my way ..


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

seems to have stopped where i am now


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 11, 2010)

strung_out said:


> proper snowing again now!



Mmmmmmmmm.. me thinx the Bristle city v cardiff city gig might be off, but i bet they wont declare that till tomorrow afternoon


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

they've hired special heaters to heat the pitch and get the match on. i doubt there will be any problems with the pitch, and i think they've pulled out all the stops to get the surrounding access routes clear too.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I was grateful for the excuse to hit the road early, but I saw nothing resembling snow between Frenchay and St. George.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 11, 2010)

strung_out said:


> they've hired special heaters to heat the pitch and get the match on. i doubt there will be any problems with the pitch, and i think they've pulled out all the stops to get the surrounding access routes clear too.



Aye, getting to the game is one thing, getting home is another


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2010)

Here it comes ....



EDIT :-

By all accounts it's 50/50 snow / sleet anywhere away from the moors and other high places ...

And tea time before it hits the Cultural Capital.


----------



## Geri (Jan 12, 2010)

BBC have revised their forecast from heavy snow to light snow.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2010)

(((madz's laundry)))


----------

